# 0900er Nummer auf Einzelverbindungsnachweis ??



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
auf meiner letzen Telefonrechnung sind mir fast 100 Euro für 0900er Nummern berechnet wurden, die ich definitiv nicht gewählt habe !!
Ich habe seit Februar DSL und surfe auch ausschließlich darüber,
die ISDN Karte ist zwar noch im PC , aber das Kabel rausgezogen.

Ich habe also widerspruch gegen die REchnung eingelegt und habe mir einen einzelverbindungsnachweis senden lassen (da ich den nicht in der Rechnung habe ).

Auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist keine 0900er Nummer ausgewiesen.

Ist das jetzt defenitiv der Beweis, daß ich diese Nummern nicht gewaehlt habe ???

Kann mir jemand sagen,
was ich jetzt am besten mache ??
wie ich vorgehe ?

vielen Dank, viele Grüße von Moni


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2004)

Wie soll denn das gehen ? Die Summe der Einzelverbindungsposten ergibt die Summe der Hauptrechnungsposten.

Einfach mal mit dem Taschenrechner überprüfen 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
evtl. habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, sorry.

Auf meiner Telekomrechnung waren zwei Posten"Beiträge anderer Anbieter".

Einmal über 77 Euro netto, einmal über 8 Euro netto.

Der erste Posten war von der Firma Colt Telecom GmbH, über angeblich 3 Internetverbindungen zur Nummer: 0900 9000 606

Ich habe dort angerufen, die sagten, das hätte die Firma Life und art in Bingen berechnet.

Zu dieser ominösen Firma habe ich mittlerweile interessante Beiträge hier im Forum gefunden !!

Der zweite Betrag wurde von der Firma BT(Germany)GmbH&Co.oHG
berechnet,
dort habe ich niemanden erreicht.

Aber auf meinem Einzelverbindungsnachweis der Telekom ist an den im gesamten Zeitraum keinerlei 0900er Nummer aufgeführt !!

Kann ja auch nicth sein, da ich weiß, daß ich diese Nummern nicht gewählt haben kann , da ich seit Februar nur DSL verwende.

Das ist also reiner Betrug, oder ??

Meine Frage war eben,
ob auf dem Einzelverbindunsnachweis IMMER die (gewollten und auch ungewollten) Dialer-Einwahlen zu solchen Nummern aufgeführt sind, oder nicht ??

viele Grüße, Moni.


----------



## regenwetter (12 Mai 2004)

Lag der Nachweis der Rechnung bei oder hast Du ihn nachträglich bei der Telekom angefordert?

Nachträglich listet die Telekom nur eigene Verbindungen auf, nicht die der "anderen Anbieter" Du müsstest Dich dann wegen einer nachträglichen Auflistung direkt an Colt und BT wenden, ebenso wegen Einwendungen gegen diese Positionen.

Gruss

regenwetter


----------



## Moni (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo regenwetter,

den hab ich nachträglich angefordert.

Na aber das kann doch nicht sein,
ist die Telekom denn total bescheuert ???

Wieso machen die einen Unterschied zwischen mitgesandt und nachträglich angefordert ???

Und ich sehe das Verhalten der Telekom absolut nicht ein !

- Ich habe den Vertrag über meinen Telefonanschluß mit der Telekom abgeschlossen.
- Ich nutze deren Anschluß und deren Netz.
- Ich bekomme von der Telekom die Rechnung.
- die Telekom zieht mein Geld ein.
- die Telekom allein kann (wenn sie will) nachvollziehen, welche Nummern ich wann wirklich gewählt habe !!

Das heißt für mich, 
ganz allein die Telekom muss mir erklären wieso auf *ihrer* Rechnung Beträge sind, die ich mir nicht erklären kann !!!

wieso zum Teufel soll ich jetzt teure 0180er Nummern dubioser Anbieter anrufen,
die mir dann nicht weiter helfen ???

Das kann doch wohl alles nicht wahr sein.....

 :bigcry: 

viele Grüße, Moni.


----------



## Moni (12 Mai 2004)

Nachtrag:

jetzt hab ich grad gesehen, daß der zweite Betrag welcher von der Firma BT(Germany)GmbH eingefordet wird,
eine e-mail adresse von ***@nexnet.de angibt.........

na und zu nexnet hab ich hier im Forum schon einiges gefunde..."toll"  :evil: 

gefrustete Grüße, Moni.


----------



## regenwetter (12 Mai 2004)

Nicht so laut schimpfen, Moni!

Die Telekom ist verpflichtet, eine eiheitliche Rechnung einschliesslich der Entgelte anderer Anbieter zu erstellen und den Ersteinzug der Rechnung durchzuführen. Optionaler Bestandteil der einheitlichen Rechnung ist der Einzelverbindungsnachweis, sofern der Kunde diesen vor Rechnungsstellung bestellt.

Die Verbindungsdaten der anderen Anbieter hatte die Telekom zum Zweck der Rechnungsstellung erhalten. Dieser Zweck ist erfüllt. Warum also sollte die Telekom die Daten noch vorhalten dürfen?

Ansprechpartner für Einwendungen ist der jeweilige Anbieter: Telekom für Telekom-Verbindungen, der andere Anbieter für seine Verbindungen.

zu einer nachträglichen Verbindungsübersicht wird übrigens allgemein eine schriftliche Anfrage erwartet. Du solltest Dich also schriftlich an Bt und Colt wenden.

Gruß


regenwetter


----------



## Moni (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo regenwetter,

na dann vielen dank schonmal für deine Infos.

Na dann werd ich die schriftlichen Einwände mal formulieren.

viele Grüße, Moni.


----------



## Moni (12 Mai 2004)

*kostenpflichtige Webseiten über DSL ???*

so, ich hab mit der Telekom telefoniert.

1. Der "gute" Mann wollte mir doch verklickern,
daß die Telekom keinerlei Einsicht und Nachweise daingegehend hat, wenn man sich in andere Netze einwählt,
und wenn ich eine 0900er Nummer wähle, würde ich mich in andere Netze einwählen....

2. dann wollte er mir folgende Geschichte verkaufen, und dazu bräuchte ich mal eure Meinung, ob da was dran sein kann:

Auch wenn man über DSL ins Internet geht, und auf kostenpflichtige Webseiten geht,
könenn die angeblich auch über meine DSL Leitung meine Telefonnummer erkennen und dann ihre Dienste darüber abrechnen.

Häää ???? Wies soll das gehen ??
Kann das gehen ??

Ich habe meinen DSL Zugang bei 1und1,
und ich versteh nu gar nichts mehr...

Naja,
jedenfalls wird jetzt nur der Betrag ohne diese Posten abgebucht,
ich habe eine sofortige Sperre aller 0900er und 0190er und auslands- und Satelitenverbindungen beantragt.

Nun werde ich bei den Anbietern den EVN anfordern...

so ein Äger *grummel*.

viele Grüße, Moni.


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Mai 2004)

*Re: kostenpflichtige Webseiten über DSL ???*



			
				Moni schrieb:
			
		

> so, ich hab mit der Telekom telefoniert.
> 1. Der "gute" Mann wollte mir doch verklickern,
> daß die Telekom keinerlei Einsicht und Nachweise daingegehend hat, wenn man sich in andere Netze einwählt,
> und wenn ich eine 0900er Nummer wähle, würde ich mich in andere Netze einwählen....


 Unser Erkenntnisstand zur Datenspeicherung. 


			
				Moni schrieb:
			
		

> 2. dann wollte er mir folgende Geschichte verkaufen, und dazu bräuchte ich mal eure Meinung, ob da was dran sein kann:
> Auch wenn man über DSL ins Internet geht, und auf kostenpflichtige Webseiten geht, könenn die angeblich auch über meine DSL Leitung meine Telefonnummer erkennen und dann ihre Dienste darüber abrechnen. ...  Grüße, Moni.


Das geht wohl so nicht. Was ich mir vorstellen kann, ist, dass Dein Rechner durchflöht wurde und Deine irgendwo eingetragene Telefonnummer (Freischaltung  Windows XP oder ähnliches) ausgelesen wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Bei der von Monis geschilderten Sachlage kommt auch ein Abrechnungsfehler der Telekom durchaus in Frage. Wie wäre es mit der Anforderung eines Prüfprotokolls gem. § 16 TKV?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Moni (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo wibu ,

was ist ein Prüfprotokoll und bei wem und wie kann ich das anfordern ?Was steht dann da drauf ?

viele Grüße von Moni.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Schau mal hier:
http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/tkv_1998/
Du kannst das Prüfprotokoll bei Einwänden gegen die Telefonrechnung bei denen anfordern, die dir auch den EVN schicken. 
Textvorschlag:
... bitte ich um Zusendung der Dokumentation der technischen Überprüfung der Verbindungen".

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

An welchen Tagen wurde die Einwahl laut Rechnung getätigt ?


----------



## AW312 (12 Mai 2004)

> 2. dann wollte er mir folgende Geschichte verkaufen, und dazu bräuchte ich mal eure Meinung, ob da was dran sein kann:
> 
> Auch wenn man über DSL ins Internet geht, und auf kostenpflichtige Webseiten geht,
> könenn die angeblich auch über meine DSL Leitung meine Telefonnummer erkennen und dann ihre Dienste darüber abrechnen.



Naja, nicht komplett richtig. Und zwar hast Du mit Deinem PC noch eine Verbindung an den NTBA (Du hast ISDN) zum Beispiel mittels Telefonanlage oda PC Fax. Dadurch kann dann trotz DSL noch eine Verbindung über ISDN über zum Beispiel ne 0900er RN auftreten.


----------



## Dino (12 Mai 2004)

@AW312

Vergleiche





			
				AW312 schrieb:
			
		

> ...hast Du mit Deinem PC noch eine Verbindung an den NTBA (Du hast ISDN) zum Beispiel mittels Telefonanlage oda PC Fax. Dadurch kann dann trotz DSL noch eine Verbindung über ISDN über zum Beispiel ne 0900er RN auftreten....


mit





			
				Moni schrieb:
			
		

> ...die ISDN Karte ist zwar noch im PC , aber das Kabel rausgezogen...



Also, wenn sich Moni da nicht ganz gewaltig vertan hat, trifft Deine Vermutung nicht zu. Obwohl... ich würde auch in diese Richtung denken.


----------

